# Is T-gauge just a novelty?



## t-time (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello all, I'm doing a little research and trying to see if t-scale trains are actually a serious market or just a novelty, or if that's a catch 22. 

Personally, when I looked into it I thought "woah, think of the massive empire I could build" and they're actually a reasonable price compared to Z-scale for the most part. However, upon searching for scenery I was surprised to see there's virtually none. The scant few buildings the company makes are seriously lacking in any kind of detail and even fully assembled scenes seem to look fairly low-quality as far as realism/detail goes. Additionally, unless you're just a huge fan of Japanese commuter trains, there aren't any other models available.

I'm curious as to opinions here. Do you think t-scale will catch on or is it doomed to obscurity as a toy? Would it catch on with a wider range of realistic highly detailed scenery and trains? Apparently the company producing them doesn't think so as they haven't invested alot of variety into their existing line-up.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i doubt it will catch in US


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think T-scale could catch on if they made a wider range of buildings that are more detailed and more types of trains and cars and other detail items.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Of our 3000+ members here on the forum (some active, some not so much), I think we've had just one or two who have dabbled to any depth into T scale. Pretty tiny odds. Could be the old "chicken vs. egg" thing, though ... which comes first?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out this guy's work... http://1-450.blogspot.com/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Wow! That home-made F7 shell is very impressive ... especially at the 1:450 scale. Micro brain surgery, if you ask me!

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, this is the the first I've heard of T-Gauge. Is there a US distributer?


----------



## t-time (Oct 29, 2010)

there are a few english/american websites that sell their peices.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Too dang small as far as I'm concerned... 

...but then again I think even N is too dang small.

Greg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Finally, a dab of epoxy is a MOUNTAIN!

I think that answers the question.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy crap is that thing small

I've too many left thumbs to work on something that small. 

I feed the Carpet Monster enough as it is:laugh:


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've been looking at the thing and while it is really cool, unfortunately because there are no American trains, it would be a hard sell in the USA. However it can't be that hard to scratch build and mold new shells.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Check out this guy's work... http://1-450.blogspot.com/













Nice choice of name.:thumbsup:

One of Americas earliest RR's, The old CNJ.


----------

